# Help! Trying to tape/fur a resin head



## RottenAlice (Apr 3, 2017)

So i have a fox Dreamvisions Creations resin head ready to be tapped up for the pattern, but no matter how many times I try I can't seem to get the pattern right. This is about the 4th time I've tried making the pattern and it should be easy since all the fur is white meaning no other markings to deal with.
Anyone know any detailed tutorials or tips to help me?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 4, 2017)

RottenAlice said:


> So i have a fox Dreamvisions Creations resin head ready to be tapped up for the pattern, but no matter how many times I try I can't seem to get the pattern right. This is about the 4th time I've tried making the pattern and it should be easy since all the fur is white meaning no other markings to deal with.
> Anyone know any detailed tutorials or tips to help me?


What's the issue? Explain what's going on so we can help.


----------



## RottenAlice (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> What's the issue? Explain what's going on so we can help.


Well i just tape down the entire head criss-cross with the tape, but when i go to cut it out it just does not lay right or flat. Not because i lack "darts" in the pattern, but i feel as if i'm just not doing this right? The resin blanks have a big cut or hole threw the jaw that needs to be covered up as well, but the jaw still needs to move.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 4, 2017)

Any time you take something round and make a 'flat' pattern of it, you will need darts.

Um, what part of the jaw has a big hole through it?


----------



## RottenAlice (Apr 4, 2017)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Any time you take something round and make a 'flat' pattern of it, you will need darts.
> 
> Um, what part of the jaw has a big hole through it?


This is basically what I'm trying to tape down and make a pattern for. see the big hole in the jaw? That's what i need to cover. but make sure it will move still.
-picture is dreamcreations fox mask and is their pic-


----------



## StarStainedStudios (Apr 5, 2017)

Ohh I see what you're saying. I think I've seen Crystumes fix that issue on her masks by opening the mouth and taping across that gap, that way you have a little extra fabric that will fold inward when the mouth is closed. Watch a few of her videos on YouTube where she tests the mouth opening and closing. You can see it fold kind of inward when the mouth closes.


----------



## Rhee (Apr 30, 2017)

you'll want to measure how much you can open the jaw, then replicate that when you cover the head with tape, I use a spool of thread to keep the swa open while taping. Then after you tap you draw out were you'd like to have seams, I normally have a the nose part fan out over the forehead and make cuts around the eyes since the eye parts have a lot more curvature and require lots of darts to get them to lay flat to transfer to the fur.

muzzle usually gets one or two darts on each side. remember to label the way the fur goes and when you cut it label the reverse because technically thats the side you want to face you when you transfer the pattern.


----------

